# Bigger is not always better!



## TheSheepGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

I am getting sick and tired of all of the people in my area trying to sell flemish giant crosses as meat rabbits. I have even had people tell me I should breed flemish into my lines to make them bigger. 

I have explained time and again that by breeding flemish into your lines it increases the bone/meat ratio and you actually end up with less meat and a thinner loin on the finished carcass. 

Why do people always think bigger is better when it comes to meat animals? 

I wish they would feel their rabbits from time to time and realize how little meat they actually have.

When comparing a 6 week old californian and an 8 week old flemish cross I found that the cali had almost twice the loin width and was much smoother.


----------



## justin (Jul 8, 2011)

That's what happens when people fail to do there research before getting into something like this.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not just the rabbits.  People always talk down about my horse because she is only 14.2 hands but I think she is perfect.  My friend has to use a stool to get on her giant and once on stays on.  If she drops something it just stays dropped unless I get it because out in the desert there are no tree stumps and barbed wire doesn't make a good step stool.  There are also those that have trucks that won't even put trash in the bed so it won't get scratched, what is the point of having a truck if you don't use it as a truck??


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im gonna have to chime in on this too!  It's very frustrating.  I'm only 4'9 and, yes full grown and an adult. And people always say- Don't you wish you were taller, isn't inconvenient to be that short, and so on and so on.  NO!  I don't want to be taller and I've been this way since the 5th grade, it's not inconvenient!  And I can do anything a grown man can do!

Whew I feel better now.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 11, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Im gonna have to chime in on this too!  It's very frustrating.  I'm only 4'9 and, yes full grown and an adult. And people always say- Don't you wish you were taller, isn't inconvenient to be that short, and so on and so on.  NO!  I don't want to be taller and I've been this way since the 5th grade, it's not inconvenient!  And I can do anything a grown man can do!
> 
> Whew I feel better now.


A good friend of mine is a giant of a man who stands a smidge under 5'5".  He once told me "I can always stand on a stool but there is nothing a tall man can do that will help him get under something"  He is tough as nails and the first person I want at my back in a fight.


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Jul 12, 2011)

im 6-4 and i can tell you the world was not designed to accommodate tall people... i'd love to be a little shorter


----------



## FarmGuru (Aug 9, 2011)

Thundrr-Chicken said:
			
		

> im 6-4 and i can tell you the world was not designed to accommodate tall people... i'd love to be a little shorter


Yes world is supportive of mediocre people


----------



## BackyardCritters (Aug 11, 2011)

Thundrr-Chicken said:
			
		

> im 6-4 and i can tell you the world was not designed to accommodate tall people... i'd love to be a little shorter


I understand - I am 6'3" and have been this way since 7th grade.  I was 5'11 in 4th grade.  Do you know how awkward it is to be 5'11" in 4th grade muchless be a girl and be tall!?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I am getting sick and tired of all of the people in my area trying to sell flemish giant crosses as meat rabbits. I have even had people tell me I should breed flemish into my lines to make them bigger.
> 
> I have explained time and again that by breeding flemish into your lines it increases the bone/meat ratio and you actually end up with less meat and a thinner loin on the finished carcass.
> 
> ...


I know what u mean! i breed FG and when uneducated people look at them they almost always say 'now thats a meat rabbit' then i explane why they arn't good meat rabbits and they don't even listen and walk away   . it happens like that almost every time. they seriously just don't listen!


----------

